# Gluten free malaysian Roti



## vic7012y (Mar 14, 2013)

hi, anyone have any recommendations for a good THIN gluten free Malaysian Roti recipe?  I'm having a hard time getting something really thin.  I also am using stainless steel so that's probably a problem too.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Gluten free? No.

www.rasamalaysia covers what I know of roti.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

It's probably the ability of the gluten strands to stretch that makes it possible to roll out a really thin wheat-based roti.

Don't know how you would get that property in a dough without gluten.

What kind of flour are you trying to use?


----------



## vic7012y (Mar 14, 2013)

well normally rice and tapioca flour but I'm open to others.  maybe sorghum?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Two weeks ago at work we catered an event for a winery. Part of their menu was pizzas for 600 on Saturday and 400 on Sunday, with about 1/3 being gluten free. We used the following mix for our gluten free flour and it worked well so I would imagine it would work for rotis.

Gluten Free Flour Mix

Weight or Volume Ingredients

4 cups sorghum flour

4 cups brown rice flour

3 cups potato starch

1 cup white rice flour

1 cup sweet rice flour

1 cup tapioca flour

1 cup amaranth flour

1 cup quinoa flour

Procedure:

Combine all ingredients


----------

